# I have some Tiger Striped Madagascan Hissing Cockroach's (Gromphadorhina grandidieri)



## arachnidman (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello all,This is my first post so i hope i get some kind of response : victory:
I've managed to breed up a really large colony of _Gromphadorhina grandidieri_ and have some on ebay - Item number: 150312513283 if anyone is interested.If you have a sav monitor they are a must,mine loves 'em! and they give him a good run around too.I have one or two starter colonies left and a fair few nymphs.Would be interested in a swap if anyone has anything interesting....
It seems these guys don't appear for sale very often so let me know if you are interested or just check ebay.
Cheers,Steveo.


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi and Welcome to RFUK

i've just started with some Crix


----------



## arachnidman (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanx Liam.I had a large cricket breeding program a few years ago,they are soooo easy to get going but the smell gets too much and i was constantly cleaning them out.I've got some locusts on the go again now as well,they don't stink the place up like crix but are a tad more tricky....:censor:


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

im going to start a small breeding group with Dubias

i was thinking about Locusts let me know how you get on!


----------



## arachnidman (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah,the dubias are a good feeder.I've got a small colony of Byrsotria fumigata (cuban burrowers) but they don't seem to be very prolific,the hissers breed like.....well,like roachs'!:lol2:
I had a breeding set up for locust back when i was doing the crix but the locust got a bit forgotten about due to the amount of crix i had on the go.Locusts are easy enough so long as you keep them at about 32 degrees C,plenty of ventilation,i used bramble as a staple and fresh(ish) fruit as a water source.Oh yeah,use a bulb during the day (they need to bask) and i heat mat at night (i let mine get down to about 22 degs at night).If you want i can have a go at putting some pic's of my little set-up on here for ya.


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

i'm getting my 2 males and 8 female roaches on Friday


----------



## arachnidman (Sep 16, 2008)

Sound like a good starting point but i'm less patent i started my burrowers off with 50+ individuals,most of them adult males and females but even after nearly 2 years they are just about sustaining their numbers.I always find loads of rejected 'pods' on their enclosure floor when i'm cleaning them out,i've tried everthing from changing temp and humidity to different substraight :whip: Good thing i've got the hissers or my 'babies' would have starved by now! Best of luck tho chap,i've heard the dubias are easier than these burrowers....:whistling2:


----------

